# Camping



## sailaway

When is the last time you went camping? Are you a minimalist or do you take alot with you? Do you use a tent or trailer? Do you work on planned survival activities or just hang out? How long and often do you go? Do you stay in one place or hike from place to place? I could ask alot more but this is enough.


----------



## Canadian

Last time I went was years ago. I travel very light. I used a tent but I'd love to use a trailer instead. We always go hiking and rock climbing. We tend to keep our base camp in one spot. The only thing I over do it on is water. I always carry extra just in case.


----------



## doc66

Last year. Because of life, I've missed the last three campouts this year that everyone else went on..grrrrrr. Mostly they are shake down camps for testing gear, so it depends on what gear I'm testing. The last one was a BOB campout, so it was minimalist. The time before that one was a canoe camp out so it was complete with booze. 

But I've camped all over the USA, in various places from the Sierra's to the Smokeys.


----------



## sailaway

doc66 said:


> Last year. Because of life, I've missed the last three campouts this year that everyone else went on..grrrrrr. Mostly they are shake down camps for testing gear, so it depends on what gear I'm testing. The last one was a BOB campout, so it was minimalist. The time before that one was a canoe camp out so it was complete with booze.
> 
> But I've camped all over the USA, in various places from the Sierra's to the Smokeys.


BOB camp out, interesting, I never thought about one of these. I posted this, because I am camping with the scouts this weekend. We are having a field sports weekend this weekend. I will be taking a tent, bag and thermarest. I am thinking of staying in a small staff cabin, 12x12, it is the size of the place I want to build. Pushing 50, I am also getting a little uncomfortable on the ground. I have been rehabbing a 15' trailer as a bug out place.  When it is done I will be taking it with me to scout activities. This weekend I will be playing with and practicing with a couple of cooking stoves and a small charcoal grill. We will be practicing leave no trace.


----------



## Canadian

Leave no trace. Awesome. Make sure you teach the kids about proper food storage and what food not to bring into the woods. The last thing you want is a bear pacing around outside the cabin.

I know a group of people who got trapped inside a cabin for several days when a very hungry bear decided to sit outside the front door and wait for them to come out. They eventually ran out of food and water. Lucky for them after a few days the bear wandered off and they ran to the car and drove off. 

You'd be surprised what kids bring. Stuff like candy necklaces! That's just like putting sprinkles on bear doughnut.


----------



## The_Blob

Canadian said:


> I know a group of people who got trapped inside a cabin for several days when a very hungry bear decided to sit outside the front door and wait for them to come out. They eventually ran out of food and water. Lucky for them after a few days the bear wandered off and they ran to the car and drove off.


 heh, the same thing happened to me @ my aunt's house in central PA, except that I ran outside naked & yelled "I'm soooo SEXY!" which must've terrified that poor little black bear because it ran off...   of course, it helps if you outweigh the animal by a hundred pounds or so.

NO way I would ever do that with any other breed of bear, except maybe Koala


----------



## Samoan

I went camping last October at our local lake. October is a great time for camping in Texas. We only went for 3 nights. I am not a minimalist at all when it comes to camping. I take everything I MAY need with me...just in case. I think it's kinda of a woman thing. We may practice a bit of survival strategies but we just try to relax and hang out with our kids and get some quality time in.
We like to fish, swim, cook, arrowhead hunt, just lay out and read a book, find the ducks. We'll have plenty of time to practice survival strategies when and if the s**t ever hits the fan. Until then, I'll be enjoying myself, my family, and my life!


----------



## Samoan

Oh yeah, can't forget the BOOZE!!


----------



## Canadian

I'm a no booze on the trip kind of guy. Too many bad things happen when you're way out and booze is involved. If we're going to have to extract a person by boat or helicopter I don't want any extra risk and everyone has to be at 100% all the time. 

But we usually go climbing or do some heavy class four scrambles. Nobody I go with wants a partner that's hung over.


----------



## Homer_Simpson

went camping 2 weeks ago, going again next week, as far as what I take with it depends on who I'm camping with, if out with the family seems like the van is filled to the top with stuff, if I'm out with the scouts it what I can carry and only what we need


----------



## sailaway

I spent 2 nights out this last weekend and had a great time. I did stay in one of the camp staff cabins. It is 12'x12' and just a little smaller than the one I want to build. I think what I am interested in building is the right size for a bug out place for me and mine. I just have to keep it simple and still have to find the right piece of land. I agree with no drinking in the wilderness, but to each his/ her own. As for the scouts, they brought all kinds of candy and other crud to eat, how ever they did have a good time doing olympic field sports activities, and the travois race after 2 hrs. of rain. The adults agreed that was worth the price of admission. There was plenty of free time for them to fish at the lake we were camped around and we had a good camp fire with lots of skits. We have decided our fall camporee is going to be centered around the Great Race Tv show. We are planning on having map and compass class then a geo trecking compass course. Some of the other leaders and I are going to set our minimalist camp up right in the middle of the troops and show them all of the stuff they don't need to have a good time. I would be open to any suggestions as to how to make this camporee more interesting, Sailaway


----------



## The_Blob

I hope they were fishing before the rain & somebody explained to the kids why the fish were easier to catch at that time.

some of the best fishing I've ever had in Ohio was during a rainstorm


----------



## Canadian

I'd say just keep it kid friendly and fun. It depends on the kids. Some are just into fun. Others are motivated by competition or prizes and others by a pat on the back. As long as you keep the mood light and fun I think everyone will have a good time.


----------



## Expeditioner

Homer_Simpson said:


> went camping 2 weeks ago, going again next week, as far as what I take with it depends on who I'm camping with, if out with the family seems like the van is filled to the top with stuff, if I'm out with the scouts it what I can carry and only what we need


Going camping this weekend!!! Last trip was back in February!!!! Like Homer what I take depends on who I am camping with and the purpose of the trip. From time to time I teach or help teach a primitive living/bush craft course. If I am teaching or trying to master a new skill myself I go minimalist.....if it is for vacation/relaxation I take much more.


----------



## sailaway

Expeditioner, what skills do you teach in primitive living and bush craft?


----------



## NaeKid

When I go out, it is with a bit of food, a solar-blanket and a hammock. I can stay out all-summer that way.

I also have a "all the goodies" tent-trailer that I just got back home from camping in last weekend. It is setup with propane, shower, solar-panel for electricity, 1000watt generator, 35 gallon water-tank, awning, astro-turf carpet (for the outside), indoor and outdoor stoves, 6-patty BBQ, gas-axe and 3 manual axes (small hatchet, large hatchet, large axe), sleeping gear for -20°C ... etc. You can see pictures of my setup in the "Travel Trailers" thread here at PS.


----------



## EvilTOJ

I do all kinds of camping from RV camping to essentially sleeping in my clothes on the ground in front of a fire.


----------



## Magi

My wife loves to go camping, roughing it for her is the Motel 8 ordering Domino's instead of the Hilton ordering room service. LOL


----------



## sailaway

Magi said:


> My wife loves to go camping, roughing it for her is the Motel 8 ordering Domino's instead of the Hilton ordering room service. LOL


My wifes idea of roughing it is a mint on her pillow.  I've pretty much decided most women don't enjoy roughing it. It is a special woman that does.


----------



## Canadian

I prefer a woman who likes it rough over a woman who likes roughing it.


----------



## sailaway

Canadian said:


> I prefer a woman who likes it rough over a woman who likes roughing it.


I'd drink to that if I drank


----------



## jebrown

Find a woman who likes it rough while roughing it.


----------



## Canadian

Even better if she brings a friend.


----------



## jebrown

Only if her friend is another female.
Camping trips offer endless oppertunites for rope work!


----------



## The_Blob

jebrown said:


> Camping trips offer endless opportunites for rope work!


so does partying too hard until 5am


----------



## skip

My wife and I went camping with the grandkids last weekend. Not really roughing it, but it was fun. Made my 1st batch of biscuits in the dutch oven for biscuits and gravy, as well as beef stew, and home-made chicken noodle soup.


----------



## Canadian

Mmm... Dutch oven. I can smell it cooking right now.


----------



## wildman800

I last went camping at the end of April. To me, a camping trip is also a Training Exercise. I used this last trip to expand my capabilities for the entire family. I added a 3 room tent, collapsable picnic table, queen size air mattress, and finally made use of a large heavy steel grill (6 years old), brought a large self standing canopy, used my Dutch Oven (1 year old), and brought the porta potty (since my DW came with me).

I made the theme of this trip, "Forced into Homelessness" and set up our camp accordingly. The air mattress failed (new & untried), but everything else went perfect except that the lake we camped out on was largely fished out. 4" Bream was the largest fish we could catch,,,,and yes, we threw them back to grow up.

During Mid- June, my brother and I have planned a weekend car camping trip. We're taking the nieces and nephews (ages 14 - 28). This will introduce most of them to camping since they have none to some experience levels. I'm planning on showing/teaching some survival skills such as shelter making and fire making (bow drill, using matches/lighters, and sparking such as a Blast Match & magnesium bars), cooking, & nighttime critter annoyance avoidance. 

My brother and youngest nephew will bring our BoB's and we will lay them out for the "newbies" to look over and learn how to use the gear that we carry. 

I know that my nephew-in-law is interested in learning more about woodlands survival and wants to get BoB's put together for his family (himself, my niece, his son) and 1 nephew has a revived interest in camping since he's been placed into the unique position of having been very close to death and a subsequent reassessment of life with the proper priorities in place. It's always interesting to watch as a young buck realizes that they aren't invulnerable. My 14 year old nephew is already somewhat skilled at surviving in the wilds of Louisiana AND in living his life. He will no doubt help my brother and I teach some basic skills to the rest.

I have told my nephew and nephew-in-law that the "times, they be a-changing", AND they are paying attention as they watch happening, that which I've told them to expect.


----------



## sailaway

For me I think the secret to survival is being able to adpt to the environment you currently live in without the ammenities that we are used to. ie. being comfortable when the grid goes down. Being supplied when you are snowed in. Being able to just blend in durring a time of civil unrest and being left alone. I stand a better chance of surviving in my own longitude and latitude than I do up in Canada, or in the deserts of the South West. Camping is a great way to learn how to be comfortable without what we are continuously surrounded by.


----------



## Jason

You guys can go from a serious discussion about camping to liking it rough while roughing it and back again in a couple posts. I'm going to like it here. 

BTW-My wife does like to rough it. As for liking it rough, I'll never tell.


----------



## Canadian

You're a true gentleman.


----------



## sailaway

Has anybody tried travelling across North America and camping in roadside rests and Wally Worlds? I'm not talking about in a motorhome or dragging a travel trailer, but sleeping in the back of a Jeep Cherokee or an SUV. I bet that would be quite a cost effective trip, especially if you had picnic meals. The food would even be healthier.


----------



## NaeKid

sailaway said:


> Has anybody tried travelling across North America and camping in roadside rests and Wally Worlds? I'm not talking about in a motorhome or dragging a travel trailer, but sleeping in the back of a Jeep Cherokee or an SUV. I bet that would be quite a cost effective trip, especially if you had picnic meals. The food would even be healthier.


I did a three-week tour from Western Canada to the EastCoast (PEI) and back again in a Jeep TJ Unlimited pulling a 12' tent-trailer. It was an awesome trip!! I have also done "car-camping" in the LJ (TJ Unlimited = Long Jeep = Limo Jeep) and my little lady hated it.


----------



## sailaway

NaeKid said:


> I did a three-week tour from Western Canada to the EastCoast (PEI) and back again in a Jeep TJ Unlimited pulling a 12' tent-trailer. It was an awesome trip!! I have also done "car-camping" in the LJ (TJ Unlimited = Long Jeep = Limo Jeep) [/and my little lady hated it.]


Most women are like that, my wifes idea of roughing it is a mint on her pillow. We could save so much money.


----------



## usafa93

sailaway said:


> Has anybody tried travelling across North America and camping in roadside rests and Wally Worlds? I'm not talking about in a motorhome or dragging a travel trailer, but sleeping in the back of a Jeep Cherokee or an SUV. I bet that would be quite a cost effective trip, especially if you had picnic meals. The food would even be healthier.


I haven't done anything like that for many years. I used to take the entire month of September off (military use-it-or-lose-it leave) and pack my motorcycle with a tent, sleeping bag, clothes, etc, and do a month-long trip. One year was up the coast of CA (starting in LA) to Oregon, and back through the Sierra Nevada Mtns. Another year was focused on Utah and AZ. Another was Colorado. Great times, with many adventures and moments of incredible experiences, on both extremes of pleasant and very unpleasant. (e.g. Experiencing an unsheltered microburst in UT near Zion, or crossing the continental divide in CO and nearly getting knocked unconscience by hail.)

I still camp monthly. Sometimes it's drive-up camping with my young son. But when I'm solo, I take to the Appalachian Trail. Nothing like the experiences of the American West, but still a nice way to stay in-practice and have some fun.

" Camping is a great way to learn how to be comfortable without what we are continuously surrounded by." <- That's why I take my son camping.


----------



## TechAdmin

I don't camp enough. Since I have a two year old it's difficult to pack everything they own.


----------



## NaeKid

Dean said:


> I don't camp enough. Since I have a two year old it's difficult to pack everything they own.


I have taken my grandson camping since he was 2 1/2 years old and it was alot of fun off-roading / camping / hiking with him. I was 6 months old when my parents first took me camping, and, that is only because I was born in the middle of winter

Here is a little video I put together of my grandson with us camping for August Long weekend ..


----------



## bunkerbob

I took my kids camping and four wheeling ever since they were babies, one such trip was to Canada in the early eighties up above Vancouver BC, followed a powerline road for miles in my Toyota 4WD with a small camper shell. My daughter was so small she could take a bath in a small plastic dish pan. My son was conceived in a motel in Canada on that trip:sssh:. I know too much info. Does that make him 1/2 Canadian???:scratch


----------



## NaeKid

bunkerbob said:


> I took my kids camping and four wheeling ever since they were babies, one such trip was to Canada in the early eighties up above Vancouver BC, followed a powerline road for miles in my Toyota 4WD with a small camper shell. My daughter was so small she could take a bath in a small plastic dish pan. My son was conceived in a motel in Canada on that trip:sssh:. I know too much info. *Does that make him 1/2 Canadian???* :scratch


That is conceivable :sssh:


----------



## youpock

I like every form of camping. But most recently I went up to a very watered down camp ground that is only about 45 minutes away from my house. I went with my wife, my brother, his gf and my buddy. lol we brought rock band and a projector.. it was hilarious absolutely no emphasis on camping

But at the end of sept my buddy and I went on a 3 day trip with only the stuff on our backs. No hunting but a good test of what we need/dont need to put in bags.


I need a hunting license


----------



## Sonnyjim

I have yet to camp down in the States but I have camped all across Ontario in many different locations, and ventured out to Tofino in Vancouver Island for 12 days which was a blast. As for a REAL camping experience I find myself returning to Algonquin Park sometimes several times per year. I have been doing a trip with a friend of mine for about 8 years now and this year we pushed our limits a bit. Let me just say that you learn lessons in life unfortunately the hard way.

Some lessons I learned:

1. Do not bring a 110lb polyethaline canoe with no yolk and expect to carry it 50km in the time alloted for each day of travel. Yes it saved money renting one since I owned it but as Spock would say 'It is not logical'.

2. Do not bring a coleman cooker even if it's raining the whole time and the wood is wet. Bring food that you can eat cold, the weight just adds even more than you need. We ended of cutting the bark off, drying it in our tent and carrying some to the next site and had a fire every time. Dry tinder was easy to find even in a wet environment if you know where to look. Once the fire was going we dried more wood out and we only used the cooker twice just because we had it.

3. Bring some kind of water filter as the water is all around you and you can reduce weight of carrying beverages. Juice crystals will work or juice syrup. Don't bring a lot of beer because you're tired and dehydrated already as it is travelling a long distance.

4. We wanted this trip to be a fishing trip but didn't have time to enjoy anything but the scenery and trying to get to our site before dark, get a fire going, and get some food down range. If I could go back I would give myself an extra day of travel, not overshoot, and enjoy the trip more.

We plan on doing a trip from one side of the park to the other once I come back from an overseas deployment(if I come back) which should be about 120km. We're going to take our time, enjoy it, probably about six days, lightweight canoe, no coleman cooker, all army ration packs which can be burned, and a smaller tent(3 man). If you want to see a video of my last adventure I have a video on youtube which you can watch.


----------



## TimB

I've camped since I was a kid. I took my wife on her very first camping trip just before we were married and she loved it.  We started out in a tent but worked our way up to a 34' 5er.  I still like to primitive camp but haven't been in several years (no, my wife doesn't go- it's a camper or motel room for her  ). I've been thinking about grabbing my BOB one weekend I'm off and head to the mountains for a shake-down run, just to make sure I'm pretty well prepared for that scenario.

Tim


----------



## TechAdmin

Good points for those of us just getting back into camping!


----------



## Expeditioner

I do a lot of camping with and without my family. Whether we are roughing it or not depends on the purpose the trip. My wife and kids all shoot, hunt, fish, and are well versed in primitive camping & primitive survival skills.

I am headed to Cloudland Canyon (Northwest Georgia) or Springer Mountain (North Georgia) in a few weeks to on a shakedown trip. Anybody that is in the area is welcome to join me.


----------



## sailaway

I just car camped down to Florida and back for 10 days, packed 6 days of sales calls in and spent the weekend in St. Pete and Miami, with son and a good friend. My body was quite sore from sleeping 6 days in the back of a Jeep Patriot, but the truck stop showers are always clean.:2thumb:


----------



## UncleJoe

That sounds like me back in the 80's when I was following The Grateful Dead.


----------



## sailaway

UncleJoe said:


> That sounds like me back in the 80's when I was following The Grateful Dead.


You did that too huh, I was late 70s- mid 80s but only in mid west.:2thumb:


----------



## TechAdmin

That's awesome. I missed the bus on that entirely.


----------



## sailaway

Dean said:


> That's awesome. I missed the bus on that entirely.


It was a magic bus


----------



## sailaway

Dean said:


> That's awesome. I missed the bus on that entirely.


It was a magic bus!


----------



## bunkerbob

I just hope it wasn't the 'short' bus.:beercheer:


----------



## UncleJoe

sailaway said:


> You did that too huh, I was late 70s- mid 80s but only in mid west.:2thumb:


I only did the east coast - spring, summer, and fall tours. Started in "81" and gave it up after the fall tour of "90". What a great decade!! :beercheer:


----------



## sailaway

bunkerbob said:


> I just hope it wasn't the 'short' bus.:beercheer:


My step kids insist I was a rergular on the short bus.:scratch:nuts::ignore:


----------



## sailaway

My next planned camping trip is the klondike derby in Febuary, I don't like winter camping in a tent on the ground, but if the kids do it I will be there too. Last year my lab and I camped in my Jeep Liberty that night. It was nice to be able to start the engine and warm up a little early in the morning. Having a big warm dog beside you is a good way to stay warm when wife isn't there.


----------



## Jason

We used to have our Klondike Derbies on the first weekend in January in the Laurel Mountains near Ligonier PA at Camp Twin Echo. REALLY cold tent camping. It was the only campout in the whole year where nobody complained about doing dishes because the dishwater was the only warmth we felt all weekend!


----------



## Grizz

I camp once a month with my scout troop. No matter the temp, several times at below zero temps. just double bag them and they do just fine. Then 2-3 weeks with my dad hunting, a couple weekend with the wife. Always with tents of various sizes. Comfortable sleeping gear. I have 4 tots that have the gear we need. Just grab them, tents, sleeping bags and a ice chest or two and off we go.
My wifes dog like to go but he takes up some foot room in my sleeping bag, my feet will never be cold though.


----------



## wildman800

I just finished taking my 2 nephews car camping. Originally the trip was a backpacking one but the weather promised to get cold and one of my nephews is 7 years old, so we switched to car camping. 

We had 1 day of warmth and sunshine, 1 night of cold temps, high winds, and rain, and 1day of cold temps, high winds, and snowflakes. It was a great training experience.

The next trip will also be car camping and wed will attend an edibles plants class (free) in Houston to occupy one day and we'll practice skills as Sam Houston Nationasl Forest will allow. Hopefully this will happen in July.


----------



## HozayBuck

I've spent a lot of wonderful times in the High Country horse back with just a bed roll and saddle bags, wonderful times, 

traveled from Calif to Maine up into Canada and across to the east coast, had an old International pick up , with a home made camper top, Myself, wife, kid, 3 Great Danes and a damn Siamese cat, used an old military pyramid tent, called it my ******* hippy time, had a blast, did the whole thing on less then 400 bucks..in 1971..

In my TT I will park in W-M lots, or even rest stops but that's not camping ...

I've slept on the ground in my bag with a tarp over me and 8" of snow come morning, slept warm as toast...

BUT after saying that, I remember the first thing I learned after I joined the Marines... You don't have to train to be Miserable !

I will admit I'm too old to want to do the hard corps camping, but I do know I can do it if need be...Knowing how is the important first step, I can build a very comfy camp with very little to work with.. you don't forget those skills, but I don't think I would jump up at first light and be filled with the joy of youth!! that fled long ago!!


----------



## DocWard

I don't know the next time I will get to go camping, other than with the military, but I am looking forward to it. Since joining here, I have thought about wanting to be a little more primitive, and a bit more experimental in my camping. Perhaps try a few different methods of fire starting, and practice them to have them down pat. Improvising shelters, that sort of thing.


----------



## sailaway

Our spring camporee centers around the great race for a theme. The 100 year anniversary of scouting is this year also, so we are going more primitive with no troop trailers full of gear and no big dining flies, cook over an open fire. Some scout masters are balking at that and also want to know about a shelter if it rains. What's the world comming to?


----------



## Wombat

*Water*

I live in Australia. no such thing as too much water.


----------



## MouSe

I just got back into wanting to camp myself. Got a 3 or 4 day trip planned once I get back from Iraq. Gonna pack up the gear, and hike out into the woods. We'll see what happens.


----------



## TimB

Welcome, MouSe. :wave: Sounds like you're military. Stay safe and thank you for your service. :2thumb:
I've been wanting to grab my BOB and head to the mtns. for a weekend as a shake-down but was unable to do so because of my knees.  I had bi-lateral TKRs in March and am doing great now but my mother is slipping away fast (terminal liver cancer) so I don't think I'll be going anywhere till late summer at the earliest. 

Tim


----------



## DocWard

Condolences, Tim


----------



## Bigdog57

I have been tent camping from motorcycle for a few years now - since late 2005. We have a "Dual Sport" specific forum group, and the Southeast riders have a few different meets/rides scheduled thru the year - May in Tennessee, September in NC and North Florida in January. I have been primary contact/setup guy here in Florida the last couple years. We use either motorcycle campgrounds (when possible) or locally we had the use of a YMCA camp that closed in winter - we brought them much needed funds during their downtime! Alas, they closed for good - last year we held our campout at a local family campground on the river - actually worked out wonderfully, and the hosts were most helpful! First time we could accomodate RV's with full hookups, and that gave us more attendees! I was still tenting though. Had ICE on the tent one morning!
Some buddies and I did our most recent roadtrip/campout riding about 170 miles up into Georgia, staying at the Georgia Veteran's State Park - super nice place! We toured the Andersonville/Camp Sumter historic site. Stayed three nights up there. My minimalist bivytent failed majorly during a heavy T-storm though, and I left it in the dumpster - ordered a much better Eureka 2-man hiker's tent. Still have to 'camptest' it - but it's been in the triple digits here - just too danged HOT! Our prime camping season is from fall thru to spring.
I am about to trade a buddy for his old 13 foot Scamp miniTT, to tow behind my Dodge Grand Caravan. I can 'campout' in the van too, but the trailer wll be more 'civilized'. Needs some work, but I will have it ready for our "Tour de Apalachicola" Dual Sport Meet in January. 
A buddy and I also bought canoes and a kayak last year - so we plan a good 'river camping' trip this fall.
Being single means I can fund some fun toys...... 
'Bout time - being 53 years old, the ground gets harder each year......

As to gear - on the bike I go 'minimalist' - one or two man tent, blanket if not too cold (I like to roll and move around), a propane cartridge ministove, a couple GI canteens and a Stainless Canteen Cup for cooking. I generally use Mountain House FD meal packets or the "Ready To Eat" rce meals with a meat packet added. Sometimes carry an MRE entree or three for variety. 
I can have my meal heated and eaten by the time one riding buddy gets his cantankerous "Whisperlite Stove" settled down and running.

Once having the TT, I will expand my cooking horizons......

My red 2005 KLR-650 bike loaded for the Georgia trip, Robert with his green 2008 KLR-650:









My bivytent on a prior trip:









Camping at the YMCA camp with a buddy - his tear drop TT under the Tarp.
My camo 3-man dome tent.


----------



## saintsfanbrian

Going camping the first time this weekend in YEARS!!!!

The last time I went was on a Boy Scout outing as a kid.

Taking the wife, kids and a whole bunch of gear that I am sure I won't use but want to have just in case. We are going "primitive" camping on a piece of property that the family owns.

Will see how it turns out and let you know. Will take a few pictures while there.


----------



## NaeKid

Bigdog57 said:


> I have been tent camping from motorcycle for a few years now - since late 2005. We have a "Dual Sport" specific forum group, and the Southeast riders have a few different meets/rides scheduled thru the year - May in Tennessee, September in NC and North Florida in January. I have been primary contact/setup guy here in Florida the last couple years. We use either motorcycle campgrounds (when possible) or locally we had the use of a YMCA camp that closed in winter - we brought them much needed funds during their downtime! Alas, they closed for good - last year we held our campout at a local family campground on the river - actually worked out wonderfully, and the hosts were most helpful! First time we could accomodate RV's with full hookups, and that gave us more attendees! I was still tenting though. Had ICE on the tent one morning!


Dual-sport forum??? Would you happen to be a member of ADV as well? :wave:


----------



## DocWard

Bigdog57, now that looks incredibly fun! In the past I have done some camping via 4x4, but the idea of motorcycle camping has always been something I would like to try, except for the fact I don't ride...

Wife and I agreed long ago that I would limit my dangerous activities. Either learn to fly or ride motorcycles, but not both. I have wanted to fly since I was a kid....


----------



## saintsfanbrian

Well - we went on our first camping trip as a family and did not die. We learned A LOT!!!!

First - do not try to set up the tent after dark if you had problems setting it up in the light. You will never get it right.

Second - always test out your gear BEFORE you get to the camp site. It is not wise to be setting up the lantern by flash light when you can barely read the instructions.

Third - there are things that go bump in the night. Make sure you have a way to deal with them in every tent and don't have the kids in one tent and the parents in a different tent for the first outing.

Fourth - ALWAYS WEAR SHOES WHEN WALKING IN A RIVER. Rocks hurt your feet and you will slow the rest of the party down (I hate that my wife was right.)

Fifth - A battery powered fan for the tent is a must when the temps are in the 90+ range during the day as it takes a while to cool off at night.

Sixth - Remove the rain fly during the day or at minimum just after dusk to allow the tent to cool off before you climb in.

Seventh - you cannot have too much water.

Eighth - Adventure girl loves the river and you will have a hard time dragging her away.

All in all a good trip however and I cannot wait to go again.


----------



## Asatrur

NaeKid said:


> Dual-sport forum??? Would you happen to be a member of ADV as well? :wave:


I am a member of adv rider although my ride is more sport touring than dual sport


----------



## Bigdog57

While I am a member of ADVRider, I rarely look in there.
I find the overall vibes and friendliness of KLRWorld_dot_com more to my liking - they are much more bike specific, have superb tech help, and I have met many other members. We tend to be an 'older' group than the ADV riders, who we regard as 'hooligans' - though in a friendly way - no disrespect intended. Y'all just ride too aggressive for this 'old man'..... 

Motorcycle camping does make you learn quickly just what you really need or don't need! Over several camping trips, I have whittled my gear down by at least half the original weight. I also have modded the bike with many smaller bags to carry specific items, spreading the load out. Carrying everything on the cargo deck is NOT a good idea!


----------



## Aemilia

*Ninth*



saintsfanbrian said:


> Third - there are things that go bump in the night. Make sure you have a way to deal with them in every tent and don't have the kids in one tent and the parents in a different tent for the first outing.


Yes, we set up the tent in the yard for the boys (almost 8, 6 and 4) to sleep in. 6 yo had to verify that I or DH would stay with them. Its actually sweet, I know it won't be long before they'll want the independence.

And I'd like to add #9 - Make sure there are NO dips under your tent if its raining. The tent floor isn't going to protect you if you are laying in a puddle of water! (Learned that one as a kid.)


----------



## Asatrur

Bigdog57 said:


> We tend to be an 'older' group than the ADV riders, who we regard as 'hooligans' - though in a friendly way - no disrespect intended. Y'all just ride to aggressive for this 'old man'.....


I agree on the aggressive part. I am a conservative rider and the adv crew I rode with once made me feel really slow


----------



## Bigdog57

On KLRWorld, we have a saying - "No rider left behind!" Ride leader stops often to let slower riders catch up, and if one doesn't come within a couple minutes one of us rides back to check. If we have newbies, I generally play "Tail-end Charlie" to momma-hen them. We ride for pleasure, NOT to compete and see can roost and go fastest. 
If carrying camping gear, the bike can get top-heavy too - gotta be careful in the rough!


----------



## NaeKid

When Jeeping, we insist on radio-communications between the vehicles and recommend that there is also portable radio-communications as well. My dad uses an in-helmet communication system that has a range of about 5 miles and uses it when on group road-trips as well as to talk to his passenger (my step-mom).

For your group-trips, you may wish to recommend that all riders invest in some form of radio-based (or BluTooth) communications.


----------



## Bigdog57

Hehehe..... we are KLRistas - "Cheap SOBs". NO Bluetooth or other pricey stuff that has limited useage. I simply could not justify that kind of money on something I'd get no use from. Our methods work well for us.
Were we on Beemers, maybe...... 
We also don't do real 'technical' terrain - basically dirt and gravel roads, not singletrack. Sometimes a few riders are on larger highway capable scooters, and we stay on pavement for them.


----------



## sailaway

saintsfanbrian said:


> Going camping the first time this weekend in YEARS!!!!
> 
> The last time I went was on a Boy Scout outing as a kid.
> 
> Taking the wife, kids and a whole bunch of gear that I am sure I won't use but want to have just in case. We are going "primitive" camping on a piece of property that the family owns.
> 
> Will see how it turns out and let you know. Will take a few pictures while there.


Sounds Like alot of fun, turn it into a good learning experience though. List gear you wish You had and throw out gear you didn't need. Visit with other campers and at their campsites watch how they do things. Most of all have fun!


----------



## sailaway

I'm off to scout camp for a week of teaching & learning with the kids. We're going to have alot of fun!:2thumb:


----------



## 101airborne

I guess the last time I went camping was 3 years ago at the first annual Indiana survival jamboree. Haven't had time since when weather would allow. However my wife accuses me of taking everything including the kitchen sink when we camp. I guess I do but my philosophy is I'd rather take it and not need it than to need it and not have taken it.


----------



## sailaway

Ok, here's another old thread instead of starting a new one. Have you done much camping this summer? I was out almost every weekend with the scouts or the Civil War Reenactors. Now is when the rubber hits the road, it is raining today and the scouts have our fall camporee, I am the outdoor activity coordinator and will be camping with them.

We will be setting tents up in the rain and getting a fire started in it also. The fair summer weather is now over in our neck of the woods. I view this as good training for a when the SHTF scenario. It is cold & wet what an inconvenience, being leader though I must have a good attitude about it to keep all the others looking up. 

Anyway, what have you done to improve your out door skills are there any other scout leaders out there? By the way our fall camporee theme is Zombieland. Killing, Hiding out from and capturing Zombies. The boys from one of our troops took ownership of the camporee and put it all together around the Zombie theme. They will be covering The Declaration of Independence and The Constitution including The Bill of Rights at one station. Not to many kids take it upon them selves to know that anymore. The rest will be survival skills, first aid, knot tieing, fire starting, primitive cooking. There still are good kids out there who want to learn and teach what they know to the younger ones coming up so when you can take a little time out of your busy life and give them a hand.

And BTW I have 550 Twinkies in my trunk for this event!:scratch


----------



## Chudboy

Going next weekend with my son's Cub Scout unit. Will be practicing the art of starting a fire without matches or a lighter. They will also get to practice their archery and compass and map skills.


----------



## goshengirl

My husband and youngest son were supposed to go camping with Scouts tonight, but son got sick. Poor kid - he was really looking forward to it. 

Husband was relieved to miss it, since it's cold and rainy here. He's now in the recliner, snoring.  (He's earned it, lol.)


----------



## LongRider

sailaway said:


> When is the last time you went camping? Are you a minimalist or do you take alot with you? Do you use a tent or trailer? Do you work on planned survival activities or just hang out? How long and often do you go? Do you stay in one place or hike from place to place? I could ask alot more but this is enough.


Often every week end if I can. My favorite is to hit the road on the bike with a bed roll an go where ever it takes me. Sometimes I just ride stop when it gets dark set up camp and gone at day break. Others times I find a spot and stay explore hike do some fishing. My wife likes taking the RV or the truck with a cook tent stove including the kitchen sink, shower and portable outhouse. I BS you not. So it varies. Used to survival camp take only a knife and an Altoids survival tin or a pack. Get dropped off at point A and then be picked up X number of days later or have someone check on me every four or five days. Now a days I just give a welfare call on the cell. Only once have I have to call to get rescued

As we live in the sticks and have a panoramic view of the wet lands below us, the mountains, and Puget Sound most summers we live on the deck set up a tent with a cot and live there. Spend evenings sitting around the campfire I built a fire pit for.


----------



## mamacita

We sometimes camp at an isolated spot on the coast, and sometimes hit state parks. We don't quite take the kitchen sink, but the truck is pretty full of gear. We just got back from our first cub scout camp-out. It was our first group camping experience. The baby and I found it hard to sleep with so much going on around us, but my older sons enjoyed the scout activities and having all the kids to play with.


----------



## JackDanielGarrett

OH I love to bring up old post, so much has already been discussed on here. I built a teardrop camper, so if I can find a spot, I will park climb in and sleep. The back opens up into my galley so I can cook. Having camped my whole life, from tent to hammock to pop-up, The teardrop, to me, is perfect. BUT keep a hammock around, I LOVE hammock camping..lol
The one thing about camping is it is a very small opportunity to experience "survival situations", cause if you aint got it, it is time to figure out something.
I was very fortunate that my Dad, loved camping, he wasnt a hunter or a big time fisherman, BUT he taught us how to camp. 
Jack


----------



## cnsper

Living off the grid in a 100 sq foot cabin, every day is a camping experience.


----------



## DocWard

Sadly, I only got out camping once this summer, with my daughter and brother. Long story short, there is a piece of land owned by my Dad's family that we used to camp on. One of my cousins, with permission, decided to build a cabin on the land and live there. Since he built on the best camping spot, and has peacocks, chickens, pit bulls and other animals, it isn't quite the prime camping area any longer. We made a go of it on a spot that was more sloped than it looked, and he kept asking us if we would like to eat with them, and spend time inside. While I appreciated the hospitality, it took away from the experience greatly. We did get in a bit of plinking, though not as much as we normally would have. It is hard to find a spot with all the conveniences of that place.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

I go camping about twice a month. Type depends on time of year and energy level. Generally to a place i can whip out the fly rod. Sometimes its a sink beer in the river tip and sit in the hammock and sometimes its a good 16 miler. Great way to test out gear and perfect skills like fire starting, tracking, etc. Fall I generally hunt which I treat like campin. Dont like sleeping in the musty old cabin anyway. Getting away from folks for a while cleans out my soul. Goin this weekend in N GA if anyone wants to tag along. Probably no hiking hammock big fire fishin and whiskey trip. Been a stressful 2weeks and the next couple days arent gonna be better.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

I go camping about twice a month. Type depends on time of year and energy level. Generally to a place i can whip out the fly rod. Sometimes its a sink beer in the river tip and sit in the hammock and sometimes its a good 16 miler. Great way to test out gear and perfect skills like fire starting, tracking, etc. Fall I generally hunt which I treat like campin. Dont like sleeping in the musty old cabin anyway. Getting away from folks for a while cleans out my soul. Goin this weekend in N GA if anyone wants to tag along. Probably no hiking hammock big fire fishin and whiskey trip. Been a stressful 2weeks and the next couple days arent gonna be better.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

I go camping about twice a month. Type depends on time of year and energy level. Generally to a place i can whip out the fly rod. Sometimes its a sink beer in the river tip and sit in the hammock and sometimes its a good 16 miler. Great way to test out gear and perfect skills like fire starting, tracking, etc. Fall I generally hunt which I treat like campin. Dont like sleeping in the musty old cabin anyway. Getting away from folks for a while cleans out my soul. Goin this weekend in N GA if anyone wants to tag along. Probably no hiking hammock big fire fishin and whiskey trip. Been a stressful 2weeks and the next couple days arent gonna be better.


----------



## LongRider

JackDanielGarrett said:


> The one thing about camping is it is a very small opportunity to experience "survival situations", cause if you aint got it, it is time to figure out something.


To hone your skills. Try some survival camping. Take the bare minimum you think it would take to live. Than wean down until you are taking just a knife and maybe an Altoids tin survival kit. These days it is a much safer adventure than in days past. I always, have a strict itinerary. Let folks know where you are and when you will arrive at your destination. If you don't show its time for them to go looking for you. To start with I would go no more than four days, as that is about the longest you want to be without food. You will live longer than that without food but your ability to problem solve (survive) starts to become impaired after about four days of not eating. Today with cell phones once you are sure you have service. You can just check in every few days and extend your adventure. As well as be able to get help if you get in over your head.


----------



## JackDanielGarrett

LongRider said:


> To hone your skills. Try some survival camping. Take the bare minimum you think it would take to live. Than wean down until you are taking just a knife and maybe an Altoids tin survival kit. These days it is a much safer adventure than in days past. I always, have a strict itinerary. Let folks know where you are and when you will arrive at your destination. If you don't show its time for them to go looking for you. To start with I would go no more than four days, as that is about the longest you want to be without food. You will live longer than that without food but your ability to problem solve (survive) starts to become impaired after about four days of not eating. Today with cell phones once you are sure you have service. You can just check in every few days and extend your adventure. As well as be able to get help if you get in over your head.


I agree with you, LongRider, to hone your real survival skills you are 100% correct. But as I was alluding to was a typical family camping trip. We aint at home and what we bring is what we got.
I have a "MY Bag" it stems from back (long ago) when I kept a backpack with items I needed to go and camp, just me. I still keep on and it is not pretty..lol. There is NO cuban nylon or light weight anything, it is heavy and I have in it what I want. It is a large Molly with a frame, a vietnam era hammock, a BIG Harbor Freight reflective tarp, yards of paracord, clips and other useless stuff. I have a cat food can stove in it with alcohol for fuel. I pack a water filter (not purifier, a filter) I dehydrate left over pasta sauce and many other items, JUST to take with me for a meal. 
Having grown through the tent, hammock, pop-up camper and now using a teardrop camper I do tend to lean towards......comfort.. BUT, MY Bag is packed for that time when, which I DO enjoy, that I can go and just enjoy being out there.
Jack


----------



## hiwall

my wife and I camp many many times per year in our bug-out RV. I'm to old for that sleeping on the ground stuff.


----------



## LongRider

JackDanielGarrett;1740now using a teardrop camper I do tend to lean towards......comfort..:) [/QUOTE said:


> I understand my wife idea of camping is the airstream or truck loaed with a cook tent screened dining cots and the kitchen sink. The idea of a road trip with just a bed roll on the bike is not her cup of tea


----------



## radio477

Camping? What's that? My wifes idea of ruffing it is no free HBO at the holiday inn express. she wants a generator for the hunting blind to run a heater and a latte machine!


----------



## fondini

radio477 said:


> Camping? What's that? My wifes idea of ruffing it is no free HBO at the holiday inn express. she wants a generator for the hunting blind to run a heater and a latte machine!


You got a latte machine in your hunting blind? Cool.


----------

